# Farmall B governor linkage



## GarrettR (Sep 30, 2012)

Hello everyone! New to the boards. I have a quick question. I recently picked up. 47' Farmall B. I am trying to get it running right but I picked up on something the other day. On my carb there is what looks like a choke control rod hooked to the location where the linkage that connects the carb. To the governor normally is.. It runs up to the controls area and is mounted right above the battery box. To me, it's almost like someone bypasses the governor and has it set up so you can control the throttle directly. After researching I found this picture below:


http://www.terrystoy.com/Farmall-B/Images/DSC08222s.jpg


In this set up its the same carb as mine.. Except this tractor has the linkage connecting the carb to the governor. Can someone explain to me if this is necessary or If my setup is legitimate? I don't have pics on me right now but I believe my description above is a good one.. Also, the tab coming off the governor as seen in the pic above is present.. There is nothing hooked up to it though. One other thing.. The little butterfly tab coming off my carb.. The hole that the current control rod mounts into is smaller than the hole needed for the linkage pictured above to go into..


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Could the governor be non-functional and the previous owner bypassed it? Could the carb have been replaced or rebuilt and the rod didn't fit? You'd need the governor functioning to have a useful tractor. Without the governor, the engine speed will be varying a lot under load.


----------

